# مشكلة السدادات الرملية و التخلص منها



## رشيد الخولي (5 يوليو 2008)

السدادات الرملية:​تحمل الموائع التي تجري في الطبقة باتجاه البئر كمية من الحبيبات الرملية و خاصة إذا كانت الطبقة مؤلفة من رمال غير متماسكة و يزداد حمل الحبيبات الرملية عندما تعطي البئر مياه إضافة إلى النفط .
و عندما ترتفع سرعة جريان الموائع و تصبح أكبر من السرعة الحرجة اللازمة لتحريك الرمال فإنه يتشكل ما يعرف بالسدادة الرملية ، و التي تحدث في حالتين :
1. عند دخول المائع في البئر و مقطع الجريان يصبح أكبر من مقطع الجريان في الطبقة و بالتالي فإن سرعة تيار المائع تصبح أقل من السرعة اللازمة لحمل الحبيبات الرملية ، فينفصل الرمل و يتوضع في قاع البئر و التي تغلق بعض أو كامل المجال المثقب أو يمكن أن ترتفع خلال الفراغ الحلقي مؤدية إلى استعصاء المواسير .
2. تتشكل السدادة الرملية حتى في الحالات التي يتمكن فيها السائل الصاعد من حمل الحبيبات الرملية معه و لكن عند إيقاف البئر لإجراء بعض العمليات فإن الرمال تتساقط و تشكل سدادة إما على قعر البئر أو داخل مواسير الإنتاج .
_طرق تلافي تشكل السدادة الرملية :_
إن المسائل المتخذة لتلافي هذه المشكلة تتمثل بتحديد نظام عمل الآبار بحيث لا تحمل الموائع الطبقية الرمال و كذلك وضع حواجز أمام الرمال و استعمال الأجهزة القادرة على تأمين رفعه إلى السطح عند دخوله إلى البئر ، و لدينا ثلاث طرق لتنظيم معدل الإنتاج :
1) إنقاص سرعة الإنتاج و تغيير هذه العملية غير اقتصادي إذا كانت البئر قادرة على إعطاء معدل أكبر .
2) الطرق الكيميائية و الميكانيكية : تعتمد الطرق الميكانيكية على وضع مصافي الرمل مقابل الطبقة المنتجة ( مصافي اسطوانية الشكل مجهزة بثقوب أو شقوق ) أما الطرق الكيميائية فتعتمد على تثبيت الحبيبات الرملية مع بعضها .
 أ‌- الطرق المستخدمة في الآبار غير المغلفة :
v مصافي الرمل : للتحكم في الرمال الطبقية و للحد من انسداد ثقوب المصفاة التي تنزل مع مواسير الإنتاج ، يتم اختيار لمصفاة ذات الثقوب و التي تحجز 10% من الرمال الطبقية و الرمال المحجوزة تتحكم بالرمال ذات الحجم الأصغر و تعطي هذه الطريقة نتيجة جيدة في الحالة التي تكون فيها حجم الحبيبات الرملية كبير نسبياً و متجانسة و لكن قد تؤدي إلى تقليل الإنتاجية من خلال انسداد ثقوب المصفاة.
v المصائد الحصوية : يتم في هذه الحالة حقن رمال أو حصى في الطبقة بحيث توضع على اتصال مباشر مع الرمال الطبقية و يتم المحافظة عليها من خلال المصافي ، و يتم اختيار هذه الحصيات بحيث تكون نظيفة كروية و متجانسة مع حبيبات التشكيلة الرملية و تلعب هذه الحصى دور المصفاة الطبقية و تسمح هذه الطريقة باستخدام مصافي ذات شقوق كبيرة نسبياً مما يسمح للموائع بالعبور أكثر .
 ب‌- الطرق المستخدمة في الآبار المغلفة :
v مصافي الرمل : تغلق الرمال المحجوزة من قيل المصفاة شيئاً فشيئاً المسافة بين المصفاة و مواسير التغليف ، ثم تملئ و تغلق الثقوب الموجودة في مواسير التغليف و بالتالي عند إنتاج السوائل (ماء- نفط) فإن انخفاض الإنتاجية يكون كبيراً و بالتالي تكون هذه الطريقة غير ملائمة ، و هذه الطريقة تناسب الآبار الغازية و كذلك الطبقات النفطية المثقبة على مسافات كبيرة (طويلة) .
v المصائد الحصوية : عند استخدام المصائد الحصوية فإن هناك احتمالاً لسد الثقوب الموجودة في مواسير التغليف ، لذلك ينصح باستخدام نظام التثقيب المكثف بنسبة ( 39 shot/m ) و كذلك تنظيف الثقوب قبل إجراء هذه العملية .

3) طريقة تثبيت الرمال في الطبقة : لا نلجأ بهذه الطريقة إلى تشكيل مصافي طبقية و إنما يتم حقن مواد صمغية تساعد على تماسك الرمال في التشكيلات النفطية ، و يمكن حقن مواد تعمل على استقرارية و ثبات المركبات المكونة للملاط بين الحبيبات الصخرية ، أو يتم حقن هذه المواد بشكل مبعثر ضمن السائل ، وبعد الانفصال عن السائل في الطبقة تغلف هذه المواد الصمغية الحبيبات الرملية و تعمل على تماسكها .
4) تغليف الحصى المحقونة : يتم في هذه الطريقة مزج الحصى و المواد الصمغية على السطح ثم يتم حقنها ضمن الطبقة و في هذه الحالة و قبل عملية الحقن يجري تنظيف المجالات المثقبة و الكميات الزائدة من المواد الصمغية و الحصى التي تبقى في البئر يعاد حفرها و إزالتها .
يتم اختيار المصفاة التي تكون أبعاد الثقوب فيها مساوية إلى (2/3) من أقطار الحبيبات الرملية الناعمة ، و بالنسبة إلى القطر نختار المصفاة التي تبقي مجالاً للحصى على 2 سم بين المصفاة و مواسير التغليف أو 6 سم بين المصفاة و جدران البئر في حالة الآبار غير المغلفة ، و في حالة استخدام مصافي فقط (بدون مصائد حصوية ) يتم اختيار مصفاة بقطر قريب جداً من قطر البئر و طول المصفاة أكبر من طول المجال المثقب من مواسير التغليف بـ( 1-2 م ) و من الجهتين من الأعلى و الأسفل .
الطرق الخاصة :
يمكن تطبيق بعض الطرق الخاصة للإنتاج و منها استخدام بعض أجهزة الإنتاج القادرة على رفع الرمال التي تدخل في البئر إلى السطح و منها : استخدام الضخ باستخدام مضخات خاصة .
طرق تنظيف الآبار من السدادة الرملية :
يتم تنظيف البئر من الرمل إما بالشفط أو بالغسل و يفضل الغسل لأسباب عديدة أهمها :السرعة في الإنجاز ، و حماية معدات البئر من التآكل ، و يستعمل الشفط في الحالات التالية :
أ‌- وجود تهريب في مواسير التغليف .
ب‌- دخول كبير للسائل في الطبقة أثناء الدوران .
ت‌- إذا ثبت أن الغسيل يستغرق و قتاً أكثر . 
أما عند استعمال طريقة الغسل فيمكن أن تتم بإحدى الطرق التالية:
1- _الغسل المباشر_ : يقن السائل تحت ضغط خلال مواسير الانتاج ويصعد الرمل خلال الفراغ الحلقي وأثناء الغسل تضاف ماسورة إنتاج كلما رفع الرمل من البئر بطول يساوي طول ماسورة إنتاج وفي هذه الحالة يجب أن يوقف الضخ ولكن السائل الموجود في الفراغ الحلقي يحوي على رمل والذي يتوضع بدوره مرة ثانية أثناء التوقف ولتلافي ذلك وقبل إضافة ماسورة جديدة نستمر بالضخ حتى يخرج السائل نظيفا من الفراغ الحلقي .
من محاسن هذه الطريقة : يمكن وضع فالات عند الطرف السفلي لمواسير الانتاج والتي تؤدي لزيادة سرعة تيار السائل وبالتالي زيادة قدرته على التنظيف .
ومن مساوئ هذه الطريقة :
· إمكانية ترسب الرمال في الفراغ الحلقي نتيجة المقطع الكبير , وللحصول على السرعة المناسبة لصعود هذا الخليط يجب استعمال مضخات باستطاعة كبيرة.
· تعرض مواسير التغليف للتآكل نتيجة الاحتكاك مع الرمل خاصة إذا كانت عملية الغسل متكررة
· ضرورة الاستمرار بالحقن دون تقدم قبل إضافة ماسورة جديدة وهذا يزيد من زمن العملية وكلفتها
2- _الغسل غير المباشر_ : ويتم بضخ سائل الغسل في الفراغ الحلقي ويصعد السائل مع الرمل من خلال مواسير الانتاج وتكون سرعة السائل كبيرة بحيث لا يوجد خطر لترسب الرمال ثانية .
3- _الغسل المختلط_ : وهو عبارة عن غسل مباشر حتى التقدم بطول يساوي طول ماسورة إنتاج , ويعكس الدوران لرفع الرمل بسرعة أكبر إلى السطح .
4- _تنظيف السدادة المتماسكة_ : إذا تعذر تنظيف السدادة الرملية من خلال الغسل عند ذلك تنزل مواسير الإنتاج مع طاحن , ويوجد دوران للسائل مع تدوير المواسير وفي حالة عدم التمكن من رفع السدادة بهذه الطريقة تنزل مجموعة مواسير حفر مع رأس حفر عادي ويتم تنظيف السدادة ورفعها إلى السطح .
أنواع موائع غسل السدادة الرملية :
يعتبر الاختيار الصحيح لمائع التنظيف من أهم الأمور عند تصميم برنامج غسل البئر حيث يقوم مائع الغسل بإزاحة مكبسية للرمال المتواجدة في البئر و أخراجها منه, وتصنف هذه الموائع إلى موائع غير قابلة للانضغاط و موائع قابلة للانضغاط:
1- _الموائع غير القابلة لانضغاط_ : تعتبر الموائع النيوتونية (ماء , نفط خفيف ) موائع أقل لزوجة من باقي الموائع المستخدمة في عمليات الإصلاح و يمكن بسهولة أن يصبح جريانها مضطربا و أن تولد قدرة مزج عالية بينه وبين الرمال , أما الموائع غير النيوتونية (سوائل الحفر , الموائع الهلامية) فهي تملك قوة تجاذب كبيرة بين جزيئاتها ويتم اختيارها بسبب قدرتها العالية على حمل الرمال والسيطرة على الضغط الطبقي , إذا كانت ضغوط الدوران للمائع تحقق سرعة في الفراغ الحلقي تتجاوز سرعة الترسيب الحدية لجزيئات الرمل (Vtps) عند ذلك يمكن استخدام الموائع النيوتونية والتي تعتبر ملائمة عند استخراج الرمل من مواسير الانتاج , ولكن عند استخراج الرمل من مواسير التغليف أو الفراغ الحلقي فعند ذلك تكون السرعة قلية وبالتالي لا بد من استخدام الموائع غير النيوتونية (ذات الزوجة العالية) مثل النفط الهلامي (نفط مضاف له جيل).
2- _الموائع القابلة للانضغاط_ : تستخدم في الطبقات ذات الضغوط القليلة أو في حالة كون السرعة في الفراغ الحلقي غير كافية , وبسبب تغير حجوم هذه الموائع تبعاً للضغط والحرارة فإن تصميمها يكون معقداً ومعدل خروجها من الفراغ الحلقي يكون مختلفاً عن معدل حقنها في داخل المواسير , ويتم حقن هذه الموائع في المواسير تحت ضغط عالٍ للتغلب على الاحتكاك الناتج عن تمدد الغاز المتواجد في المائع , ومن أهم الموائع القابلة للانضغاط والمستخدمة في عمليات الغسل ( النتروجين الجاف والمواد الرغوية) .

حركية موائع الغسل و الرمال : 
يرتبط ضياع الطاقة بشكل مباشر باضطراب المائع ففي الجريان الخطي تكون قيمة سرعة المائع و طاقة المزج و ضياع الضغط بالاحتكاك قليلة , أما في الجريان المضطرب فتكون طاقة المزج والسرعة وضياع الضغط كبيرة .
وبالرغم من أن ضياع الضغط بالاحتكاك كبير إلا أن طاقة المزج الكبيرة تؤدي إلى توليد طاقة غسل كبيرة و بالتالي إخراج الرمال من البئر.
· عند وجود الرمال في المائع يقوم هذا الأخير بسحب الرمال إلى السطح وعند ترسب الرمال المتواجدة في البئر بسبب الجاذبية الأرضية فإن قوى سحب الرمال تساوي إلى قوى الجاذبية وبالتالي ستسقط الرمال بمعدل ثابت وتسمى سرعة تساقط الرمال بسرعة الترسيب الحدية (Vtps) .
أما معدل سحب الجزيئات ورقم رينولدز من أجل تساقط جزيئات الرمل الصلبة والدائرية فيعطيان كما يلي :


----------



## راشد البلوشي (6 يوليو 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkkk u so much


----------



## فيصل الطائي (7 يوليو 2008)

thank you very much it's too uswful


----------



## رشيد الخولي (31 أغسطس 2009)

للمزيد يمكن مراجعة الرابط التالي..........
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/1ryetk6s5p8co/9?hd=ns#


----------

